# Magic Marker 2015



## Magic Marker Minis

We have four confirmed pregnant miniature mares and a half Arab/Welsh cross due this year. Four of the five are maiden. First up is Feather. She is a 29" black and white splash bred to our 30 1/4" cremello stallion. She will be 330 days on Feb 3. Pictures are not the best, do to using my phone. No computer internet and camera has died. Only concern, is she has no bag at all. She is fed alfalfa and mare & Foal.


----------



## lkblazin

Very cute, can't wait!!:-D


----------



## Ryan Johnson

Welcome back , 4 maidens , wont you be busy.






re her lack of bag, if she is a maiden she may not nag until right before she foals.

Is she the mare in the pics as it doesn't appear that baby is poking out the sides? If so Id be keeping an extra close eye on her as she maybe getting close.

Best of luck for safe arrivals and it will be great to follow your mares as they progress.

Cheers


----------



## chandab

I'd be watching her closely, minis can definitely go before 330 days without problem (mine went as early as 307, then some 320s)


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Yes Ryan, she is the mare. I noticed she wasn't as wide as a couple days ago. She doesn't have a jelly butt and still has some resistants in her tail.Baby was moving around a lot today. She also layed down a lot today. She needs to hold out for a few days. We live in Tucson, but the next couple nights are going to be chilly. We have no barn. Also chance of rain Mon and Tues.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

I'll give up a update, but no updated pictured. Reason why, she looks the same. Still has not gone to the grocery store for milk. She will be 300 on Feb 3, I'll get you pictures than. Also will get you side, back, and maybe udder pictures of our Arab/Welsh mare. She will be due the end of Feb. She is a nervous horse, so pictures are going to be limited. Our next miniature mare is also a maiden and due in the first two weeks of March. She has had some milk bar changes. Told her to talk to Feather about going to the milk store. So far, not happening.


----------



## Ryan Johnson

Lol being maidens they may decide to leave the shopping till the last minute.

If you have time , post some Pics we all love seeing picture updates. She may not have obvious development in her udder but some of the more experienced on here may be able to notice some changes for you


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Okay Ryan, here's your pictures. I have pictures of Feather (black & white splash-319 days). She may look slab sided, but she really is not. Hard to tell with clipped belly and winter hair on legs. The Arab/Welsh is also a maiden and a very nervous horse. Got side pictures and had to do a frontal picture. She hates people behind her. Tried for milk bar picture, but she jumped at the click of the camera. Wouldn't stand still after that. Did carefully look and she is starting to get a bag. She is bred to my perlino APHA stallion( he has produced 1 dunskin and two buckskin fillies to date). He is also expecting a foal from a outside APHA mare. River (mare) is 306 days. She will be 330 days on 2/15 and 342 days on Feb 27. The second miniature mare is a smoky black sabino mare bred to our silver smoky black stallion, Rohan. Will get pictures of the sires later. Her name is Wind (Creta Hills Okie Winds A Blowin). Feathers registered name is MMM Fancy Feather. She will be 330 days on March 1, 342 days on March 13, and also is a maiden.


----------



## Ryan Johnson

There could be some slight udder development with your little black and white mare , but then again it could be the camera angle. Your welsh mare to me looks like she is pregnant. As you said its hard to tell with the winter woollies.

Being Maidens, there may not be really noticeable development until the last month or right before foaling.

Thanks so much for getting the Pics for everyone to look at





Keep us posted and maybe another set of pics in a week


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

I can for sure say the Arab/Welsh is pregnant. Have seen movement.


----------



## cassie

they all look great!!

maidens are so tricky to know what they're doing... don't envy you there, but I'm sure I will once you have her gorgeous little baby healthy on the ground!

isn't funny how the different breeds are so different with their winter coats!

good luck with them all, all gorgeous mares, good luck and thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Checked are two miniature mares this am. Check them before a go to bed. I'm going to wait until Feb 1 to stay out with them, unless there is major changes. Don't have a barn, so I have to stay in the truck next to them. Their used to the truck parked there, so nothing new to them. Also I have a soft light on in their paddock, so it is easier to see them without using a harsh flashlight. Wind's bag has not changed, where as Feather has more flabbyness to her bag.


----------



## Bonny

Beautiful Arab/ welsh... what is she bred to? She is beautiful! One of my Fave crosses.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Bonny, she is bred to my perlino APHA (solid) stallion. He has produced 1 dunskin and 2 buckskin fillies to date. He'd expecting two foals this year. River has s very floaty trot and we are hoping she passes it onto her foal. She is a very nervous mare and spooks easily. Hoping baby gets her sires laid back personality. River's sire is Rocko's Gold, a buckskin Welsh. He is a top dressage and jumping pony. River is green broke and will be for sale without her foal. River is my roommates horse and too much of a handful for her.


----------



## Bonny

How tall is she? Can you tell me the Arab side bloodlines? Also where are you located?


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

River is registered with the half Arabian registery and her registered name is Jalima De Galero. Her dam is TR Magdalena. Grand-sire is Mishaah and grand-dam is PR Magia. She is a 2008 model and between 14.1 &14.2. We live SW of Tucson, AZ.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Finally, the storms have left and the temps are rising. Thankfully, Feather held out. Feather is 330 days and has finally gone shopping. She was a little red in vulva last night, less tonight. River is 317 days and didn't have time to get her pictures. Edema in front of bag and starting to fill. Wind is 303 days and about the same. Was V'd a couple mornings ago for a couple hours. Has been normal since then. Her's pictures of Feather and Wind.


----------



## lkblazin

Now that's a couple a big bellies


----------



## Ryan Johnson

Looking Good



Lets hope seeing one of your mares found the milk bar , the others will follow.

Definite development happening now and if she is at 330 Days , Id be keeping an extra close eye on her





Fingers crossed for you that all goes well


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Okay, here's a question for you ladies and gentlemen to ponder and give me your best answer. We have a mare that we had bred for 2014, but she aborted the colt at 5 months along. Didn't find anything wrong with the fetus or the mare. She had a real heavy heat cycle with that colt. Turn to breeding season last year. We decided to rebreed her to our 30 1/4" cremello stallion. She is 31". Her first signs of heat last year were week. She didn't tease to the stallion, but would allow him to cover her. Casper covered her 2x on March 21 and 1x on March 22 &23. ( 330 days 2/14). She than let Casper cover her 2x on April 7, 1x on April 8, and 4x on April 16. (330 days on March 3). She came into her normal hard heat but Casper refused to cover her. We waited and she came back into a hard heat in June and Casper still refused to cover her. We had a coming 3 yr old, very refined 30" dunskin pinto colt, so tried him. He covered her 2x on June 6, 1x on June 9, and 1x on June 11 &12. She never came back in after that. We also bred our 30" black tovero mare to the coming 3 yr old, Wildfire. She has had one foal two years ago. A big silver pinto colt at 354 days. Rain(first mare-black) would be 330 days on May 2 if she took on last breeding. Design will be 330 days on March 30. Looking at both mare from the side, do you think Rain may have settled on one of the earlier breedings. To us, she looks closer the Feather and Wind in fetal development. Have seen movement in both Rain and Design. Sorry for the long reading, just want to be sure we don't make a mistake and miss the foaling, and possibly. the foal.


----------



## Ryan Johnson

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm






I think you should be working off the last breeding date that she had with your 3yo, saying this tho some pregnant mares will let a stallion cover them during pregnancy. So its a tricky one.

If she took on the first breeding date she would be coming up too 10 months along ? Does she have any udder development ?

It will be interesting to hear what others think. Sorry I cant be of more help


----------



## lkblazin

One of my mares turned out be one of those. She would accept the stallion. She acted like she was going through seasons. But something started to feel off. So I stopped for one cycle. Eventually I figured out she just wanted the stallion all to herself lol. Right now she seems bigger than I feel she should be, due to my records. Due July but looks more like my girl that's due in about three months.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Ryan, the picture above is hers, just not very good. She has edema in front and on both sides. She has been like this a couple months. It just slowly increases. Just looking at her belly and the medicine hats belly, Rain is rounder and dropped lower. She should be a month later due than the other mare. The other mare has had a foal two years ago.


----------



## Ryan Johnson

If you can see her udder increasing , then that's great. Maybe another set of pics of the girls in a week or so.

Keep us updated


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Another five days has passed and the weather is warmer 75-80's. Feather(MMM Fancy Feather:Fagnillos ZorroXMini Fancy Freckles-bred to Casper(Wistera GMB Dream Come True:Little Kings Doctor Dream X AF Gold Charm)) is 335 days. Still chugging forward but was very agitated this am between 5-7. Acted normal the rest of the day. Creta Hills Okie Winds A Blowin (Wind)(Lauralees Troublz Sweetin The Deal X.Triple Ks Copys BTU Golden Girl) bred to Wesco Farms Rohans Echo ET(Little Kings Echo Diablo X L Doradas Etoile de Mar) is 308 days and still has more of a bag, than Feather. Creta Hills Lotto Sweet. Rain (RHA Lotto Locomotion X ROKO Painted Apache Rain) is 306 days if bred to Casper. She is either 246 or 273 days if bred to Creta Hills Spirit Wildfire (Ten Ls Spirits Afterglow X Raylinda Favors Image). He is a coming 4 yr old dunskin pinto, measuring at 30". He is also very refined and this will be his first babies. I have a picture of him. Have to get pictures of Casper and Rohan later. Feather (black and white-clipped face), Wind (smoky black with four white socks), Rain (black with snip on nose), and Design (black medicine hat). Design (HMM Designed by Destiny:Running Creeks Destiny Buckeroo X Lakota Stars) is also bred to Wildfire and isv279 days.


----------



## Kim P

I like the light tan and white at the bottom pic. What is her name? I love that white one with the black mane in front too. She is just cute. Looks like she has probably got quite a bit of character.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

The light tan pinto is Wildfire and he is a coming 4 yr old. This year is his first offspring on the ground. The white one with black cap on head is

Design. She is bred to the tan pinto (dunskin). She is R only and this is her second foal. And, yes, she has a lot of attitude.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Sorry, it's been so long. Small changes, but no baby. Feather is a 344 days from first day covered. Her last day covered was 10 days later. She is miserable. She lays down 90% of the time (day and night). Has made small progress on milk bar. Wind is holding steady, does have a increase in milk bar. Her vulva is also elongating a little and has a little swelling. Rain and Design have no big changes.


----------



## Ryan Johnson

Looking good Magic Marker Minis,





Looks like some definite udder development happening. Now some have started , the others may decide to follow her lead.

Thanks for the Pic updates


----------



## Kim P

Do they look like they are getting close? I am ready to see baby pics!


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Alrighty, Feather is between 339-349 (based on her ten day cover period) and still pregnant. Has made progress on the milk bar department. She sends 90% of the day and night laying down. Her vulva has gotten red inside than lightens back up. She looks very miserable. Wind is 322 days and slowly progressing. At the rate Feather is going, I'll have two Miniatures foaling at the same time. Since Rain and Design have a ways to go, I'll hold out on pictures until later.


----------



## lkblazin

They look great, and I'm sure they are enjoying the new hair cuts.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Actually , Feather is usually very elongated and her vulva lips are gaping open. She wasn't for the picture, but I checked her a few minutes later and she was. I sleep in the truck next to their pens. I also set my alarm for every hour, but sit up and check on them if I hear a noise or them moving around a lot.


----------



## Kim P

Maybe Feather will hurry up.


----------



## AnnaC

Things are getting exciting - good luck!


----------



## MountainWoman

Feather is beautiful and looking close. I hope to hear exciting colorful baby news soon. You should have beautiful babies.


----------



## eagles ring farm

Getting exciting anxious to see these babies


----------



## Ryan Johnson

Sounds like things are progressing wonderfully


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Wind is 323 days and has lost her mucus plug. Also has no tail resistance. Still probably will hold out for two weeks.


----------



## Ryan Johnson

Sounds like you are going to be very busy, very soon





Keep us posted


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Well, Feather is between 348-358 days and is still holding onto it. She shows no sign of wanting to get her alien life form out. She looks and acts miserable. Wind, at 330 days, is catching up with her. Both their milk bars are about even in development.


----------



## MountainWoman

I really feel for you. Paradigm is doing the same thing to me. Wishing you a safe and happy foaling for both your girls and soon!


----------



## lkblazin

I hope my girls aren't gonna be stingie holding on to there babies. Hopefully they foal soon can't wait to see some babies


----------



## Ryan Johnson

Maybe Feather is holding out for wind to go first




OR she could just be very busy putting the final touches on for you





They are both looking great & wishing you safe foalings for all your mares this year





Cheers Ryan


----------



## MyGoldenSunny

Your mares are very pretty!!


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

I'm pretty sure they are waiting for improved weather. It's been very windy (20-30 MPH) and it's rained most of the afternoon. Feather is in her stall with a lot of straw and a blanket.


----------



## MountainWoman

I know it probably sounds awful but I'm glad you are waiting too. Makes me feel not so alone and lonely with this process. I think it's harder on us by far than on the mares. Your winds sound horrible and rain too. Are you still staying in your truck? Are you warm enough? Sooner or later these babies will appear.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Yes, still in the truck. I don't get cold easily plus I have a heavy king comforter. Weather has improved. Temps to be in the 70's and a couple low 80's for the next few days. Feather has been V'd for most of the day. When I checked her abour a hour ago, her bag was extremely tight and cpuld express clear, thick fluid from nipples. Maybe tonight, doing a all nighter.


----------



## lkblazin

Sounds exciting, stay comfy. I plan on making a bed in my bard in about a month. First I gotta eradicate the mouse population.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

You have fun with that mouse problem. May need to get a couple cats. I have a cat that follows me out to the shed where the bird food is. He hets any mice that have gotten in the container and can't get out. He's so cute troting beside me.


----------



## lkblazin

Ha cat all mine does is go after the song birds and chipmunks.I'll be setting up a row of mouse traps. Hopefully I remember to step over them lol


----------



## MyGoldenSunny

Hope all goes well and you get a foal tonight!


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

We have a buckskin pinto colt. Four high white socks and a bald face. It was a little rough and Feather ended up standing. Had to help pull, then hold. Placenta came out as I set him on the ground 10 minutes later. Mom is a little slow at cleaning him because of the rough delivery.


----------



## MyGoldenSunny

He is beautiful!!!!!! Congrats!!!!!! So glad you were there for your girl!


----------



## MountainWoman

Oh my goodness!!! What a doll baby and so well worth the wait. Congratulations and I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Here's pictures of him walking around. Measured cannon anf looks like he will be between 28-30 inches.


----------



## MyGoldenSunny

Oooooooh cute cute cute!!!!


----------



## Kim P

So so cute!


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

I am mistaken. He is not pinto, he is a buckin splash with crystal blue eyes. May have inherited silver from dams side. Face has the trademark buckskin coloring, but body has a greyish silver coloring. His name is MMM Dreams A Splash of Pizazz. Barn name will be Zazz or Zazzy. Looks to mature between 28-30".


----------



## MyGoldenSunny

I'm in love with him!! What are your plans for him?


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Still unfolding, but plan on keeping. Either as a stallion prospect or a show gelding.

Still unfolding, but plan on keeping. Either as a stallion prospect or a show gelding.


----------



## MountainWoman

What a cutie patootie. Love him and his sweet face.


----------



## Ryan Johnson

Congratulations he is lovely




Love his bald face


----------



## eagles ring farm

congrats what a sweetie


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Arab X is waxing up, so might have another baby by tomorrow.


----------



## MyGoldenSunny

Exciting!!!!


----------



## lkblazin

So cute, and blue eyes too. Very jealous



. Had a dream the other day my black mare had a buckskin lol. Haha woke up hoping it wasn't a dream. Congrats her is a stunner


----------



## Brody

Awesome - congrats! Finally some babies are making their way into the world!!!


----------



## KLM

Congratulations!

Hoping for a buckskin pinto myself!





(Will settle for healthy!)


----------



## MountainWoman

Oh my goodness, another baby today. That would be so exciting!!


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Little Zazzy at one day old and unfolding nicely. I just love him, as does is mom. He has 6" cannons and is 20" tall, so should stay well under 30". If he continues to delop nicelu, he will be heading to the show ring.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

I doubt he would be upset. It got chilly last night. We lowered the heat lamp, but it wasn't working. We took a sleave of a sweatshirt and a sleave of a heavier sweater and made him a blanket. He still shivered, so today we bought a fleece small child's jacket. Between all three he is warm and very cutr. Keeping an eye on him to make sure he doesn't get tangled up. Fits really well, without moving and not. Limiting his movement.


----------



## Kim P

He is such a cutie! Love his color


----------



## chandab

Congrats! can't wait to see unfolded pictures.


----------



## lkblazin

Haha love it



nice sweater


----------



## MountainWoman

He is a doll baby and I love his beautiful white face. What a cutie pie!!


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Next in line for the Miniatures is Wind. She is 338 days today. Her bag has gotten rock hard just being turned out today. The nipples just need to fill and we are a go. The Arabian cross is at 352 days and still holding onto her baby. Bag is pretty full and tight. One nipple has wax but I think she needs to fill more.


----------



## Ryan Johnson

Looking good, don't think it will be long before more baby news





hope all goes well for a safe foaling


----------



## MountainWoman

Here's to another safe foaling and beautiful baby. Looks like it will be soon.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Well we have a mare that wants to get on the band wagon. Design is between 309-321 days and has gone from zero to sixty in two days. I checked her two days ago and nothing. She foaled her first foal at 354 days. Checked her yesterday because it looked like her private area was swollen and her tailhead was raised more. She had some development in milk bar, so traded her out for Feather in foaling stall (only have two). Checked her this morning and her bag was more filled. Checked again this afternoon and had more filling in her bag. This evening before feeding, checked again. Vulva very swollen and elongated. Inside is turning dark red. Bag could fill more, but is hard and nipples facing down. Guess I'm staying up tonight. She foaled about 10:30 pm with her first foal. This foal will be our junior stallions first.


----------



## eagles ring farm

prayers for a safe foaling.


----------



## Ryan Johnson

Ill second that Lori, All the best






And I love her markings, looks like she is wearing a hat


----------



## MountainWoman

Any baby news this morning?


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

No, still waiting on a half Arab (shes around 355-360 days), and both mini's (Wind is 339 days and Design is 330 days). They are on their own timetable.


----------



## MountainWoman

Mares will be mares for sure. We'll be here when they are ready. Hope you are getting some sleep.


----------



## lkblazin

Ryan that marking does kind of look like a hat. Praying for a safe foaling


----------



## Kim P

Her utters look like they are about to pop. I will be watching for pictures!


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Her first baby two years ago, her bag was huge. That's why I think she has a few more days.


----------



## lkblazin

Lol I saw a mares bag fill so much she sprayed when she walked. It was right before foaling bout 10mins. I felt as though I needed goggles, coulda poked an eye out


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Alrighty, here is a update. River(1/2 Arab) is between 353-359 days. Numbers are correct, not in eith stallion after that. Maybe half way bagged up and messing up all our plans. Finally get to move to Missouri, but have to wait for this baby to be weaned. Baby going, mare staying here. Wind is between 336-345 days. Her bag is tight and warm to touch. Can easily get sticky fluid from nipples, changing this morning from clear to slightly cloudy this afternoon. Nipples are pointing down. Has been V'd off and on for three days and very crabby. Even bite me. Design is at 310-326 days and is making steady progress with her bag.


----------



## Ryan Johnson

Not long for wind now MMM.





Best wishes for a safe foaling


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Here's for everyone needing a baby fix, with other mares stalled out. Zazzy will be two weeks old on Wednesday. He got to try on our smallest halter yesterday for a few minutes. He has been introduced to the herd. Had his hooves rasped due to long toes and setting back on his heels in the back. He has become a little adventurer. and nickers when he sees us. He will come running over for his scratching. And yes, one of the pictures is him playing with my Pitbull cross. I trust her with the babies more than the actual LGD.


----------



## eagles ring farm

omg so cute playing with the dog


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

He loves Breeze. Everytime he sees her he goes over to chew and climb on her. She just lays there and takes it. We had two yearling colts three years ago that would bite her tail and ears. They would actually drag her around and she never once tried to bite. If it hurt, she woyld yelp and leave. She also played tag with one of our fillies. She would chase the filly around, than vise versa.


----------



## MountainWoman

He's a doll baby. I bet you are in love with him. So glad you get to move to Missouri. I know you have wanted to for a long time. Did you find your place yet? Just wondering if you'll be close by.


----------



## Ryan Johnson

Zazzy is Lovely , I really want him LOL


----------



## lkblazin

zazzy is toooooo cute. I just love seeing how they change over the first few weeks when they unfold.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Sara, we have to wait to find out what the final settlement is. They had to postpone the closing of the building because of weather. Reschedule is at end of this month. Should know by end of April. Looked online at a place in Ava. Ryan, I'm keeping him for now. Had a colt two years ago that someone wanted. She also lived in Australia and said the shipping would be pricey. I think you will pass.


----------



## Ryan Johnson

yes it would be extremely expensive , im happy to admire him from here


----------



## Kim P

Zazzy is adorable! I had a pit that looked like yours. Loved him so much. I will have to find a pic and post it. His name was Chief and he weighed right at 100 lbs. he liked to curl up in our laps.


----------



## Kim P

Look I found my pic of Chief.


----------



## lkblazin

Perfect pillow and lap warmer size Kim


----------



## MountainWoman

Lots of good places around Ava. I'm searching for a bigger place too and looking that way. My equine/dog vets are in Ava and they are the most awesome people in the world so it's a great place to look. Can't wait to see where you finally will be to see if you are close to me.

Anyway, congratulations again on such a fantastic colt.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

We have another colt. Wind had a silver black or smoky silver black colt about 2 am. A ruff delivery. One foot was back behind the head and she was getting very tired. Got the little guy out. He looks like his sire, no white. Mom is still hurting. Gave her pain meds and keeping an eye on her. Will get pictures later. He has a lot of unfolding to do.


----------



## Brody

Congrats - sorry to hear about the rough delivery, but glad everything turned out well. Looking forward to seeing the pictures!


----------



## MyGoldenSunny

Congrats!!! I love the "silvers" I have 4 of them! Lol

So glad it all ended well! Hope momma gets some good rest, can't wait for pics


----------



## Kim P

I hate she had a hard time. Glad everything is okay! I can't wait to see pics! I just love the smoky gray and black ones! Congratulations again. Now ZAzzy has a playmate.


----------



## Lepeppylass

Hope mama heals up quickly, baby sounds like a beautiful addition, congrats! Can't wait to see pics


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

I'll gets pictures of him tomorroe. It is windy and stormy here today, so blankets are staying on. Mom is better, but her private area has a couple small rips. She wasn't as elongated as I would have thought, so a tight fit. She is a refine 31 1/2" and baby is refined also. His cannons are only 6 1/2", so not a very big baby.


----------



## Lepeppylass

my mare is 31.5" too, I'm hoping that things go smoothly for her if the time comes!


----------



## Ryan Johnson

Cant wait to see pics. Glad to hear that your mare is ok and that you were there for her


----------



## lkblazin

Glad she's OK and all worked out. Excited for pics


----------



## MountainWoman

Congratulations on your new baby. I'm sorry that your mare had a rough delivery but you are so awesome to have been there with her and helped her through it. How exciting and can't wait to see photos. I hope you can get some rest.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Alright, here is pictures of our new colt. He looke like his sire and half sister as babies. No white, even though his dam has four white socks, white on her face that ends on her chin, and a bellt splash. We are concerned with his legs. We waited 24 hours to see any improvement. He has some but not as much as we would expect. He is very weak in the fetlocks. The back has improved. The fronts are most concerning. He has a tendency to lay back on them and they also roll out (like being bowlegged). We need to know if we need to splint. He is in a stall at night, but turned out in a nice size paddock during the day. He is only a little over 24 hours old. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Name not decided. yet. MMM Rohans Desert Echo is at the top of the list. Pictures show his legs.


----------



## MountainWoman

Not an expert by any means and can't really give you advice but do you think that could be caused by his difficult birth? He's a sweet boy and such a pretty color and markings.


----------



## Ryan Johnson

I cant help either , but ill be watching closely to see what some of the more experienced think re his legs. What a lovely little guy


----------



## lkblazin

I'm no expert. But if it is from his difficult birth, then a vet could be of some use. But if he's been consistently unfurling then, it is possible they may correct themselves. With lots of muscle work. Someone more experienced will be able to give you more info. He is so cute, and very tiny


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Thanks for your help Castle Rock. We trim our own minis and I rasped his toes after we took pictures. He still had not worn off the protective covering, so peeled off as much as possible. Had to put him in stall for the night because of raij showers. The temps are supposed to go up, so he will be out in paddock more.


----------



## AnnaC

I totally agree with Diane - I have had several foals born with legs like your pretty boy and in no time at all they were all fine. One baby born to an elderly mare was very much worse - front and back legs bending at all angles - but with as much outside time as I could give her, alone with just her Momma, after a month she was perfect. I wouldn't consider using splints if I were you as they can lead to all sorts of difficulties with rubbing etc.

Sorry but am still having problems with my internet connection so a belated congratulations on the birth of your little fella.


----------



## Lepeppylass

I've seen toes like that before in the front, their farrier trimmed him up and added blocks to help strengthen the tendons in the leg while supporting the joint in the proper position. I don't think its caused by a rough delivery. Such a good looking boy, I'm sure he'll be zipping around in no time!


----------



## Kim P

Awe we! He is so cute! I am glad to hear Diane and Anna's good opinion. I do have a question. Are they kinda like humans and have a lot of cartridge at first? You know what I mean. Sometimes I have a hard time explaining. I was wondering about their hooves. Are they kinda soft when born? If they aren't that is really tough on mom.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

They have a soft protective coating on their hooves. It wears off in a couple days.


----------



## lkblazin

Slippers are what some people call them


----------



## Kim P

I am glad to hear that about "the slippers". I was wondering about the poor mamas and those four little hooves!


----------



## paintponylvr

The hooves themselves as well as bones/joints are all a bit soft during/before birth - allowing easier passage thru the birth canal.

I have mostly had foals that had the opposite "problem" - tendons too tight and standing up on tippy-toes. The tendons do relax and become normal in short order.

Your new baby is a beauty!!


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Third mini up is approx 332 days and is not going to make us wait like her first foal (354 days). Her bag is huge, can easily get sticky fluid out of nipples (also turning from clear to cloudy-milky color). Should have a baby by morning. Also have a picture of Zazzy with Breeze. He was starting to play, then decided a nap was in order. Also a big improvement with Echo's legs (born last Wednesday). Still needs more time but he his improving everyday. He improved so much he was able to go out with the main herd. He has such a personality and is a talker. He still is not sure humans are okay yet, but he is trying.


----------



## eagles ring farm

Congrats on your handsome guy...His legs will be just fine he is back on them some because his slippers are not worn off yet

and if you took his toe off a little I bet with excercise he is probably close to perfect by now or in the next few days


----------



## lkblazin

They both look awesome. Your mares bag is so clean. I think when my girls fill up, you'll be able to see what was hidden in the creases. I don't know how they are so dirty, I clean them often enough.


----------



## MountainWoman

Checking in for baby news and hope the filly fairy got there safely.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

She has all systems ready, but she must be putting final touches on baby. Her bag is hard and huge. Can easily get a milky color sticky fluid frim nipples. Turned her out in bigger area but keeping a close eye on her. Kari had to go to town by herself because of how close she is.


----------



## MountainWoman

Hopefully a day time baby. All mine were born during the day last year and it was wonderful. Here's to a safe foaling and waiting for news!


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

She's still holding on to it. Vulva swollen and enlongated. Bag is big, hard, and full. Fluid is a off white, so just waiting for her to decide. First baby from our jr stallion, so very interested in what he produces.


----------



## Kim P

Awe the babies are just too darn cute!


----------



## MountainWoman

Came over first thing to check. Hoping you are busy with new baby.


----------



## lkblazin

New baby yet?


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

No baby. Seems like she back tracked a little. More slab sided but now not able to easily get fluid from nipples.


----------



## MountainWoman

Mares are driving us crazy this year! Everyone I know has gone over 330 days so far and same with my Rose who should pop soon. Hoping to hear news today.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

I think watching the other mares deal with their hoodlum sons has reminded her of what she had to go through two years ago. She's decided the baby is better and easier to take care of in the womb. Especially after last night. First Feather wakes me up looking for Zazzy. He's too busy following Wind and her baby around. Finally everyone settles down. At two am, Zazzy wakes me up running around looking for his mom. I guess it was revenge for earlier because she was standing in her favorite spot (under the trailer). She never called out until I literally picked him up and deposited him in front of his mom. I think I slept a total of three hours. Here's hoping for baby soon, so I can relax for several weeks before the last one.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Half Arab had two bouts of restlessness, stretching, wanting to lay down, and loose stools. Than nothing. She is currently standing in a new area. She is a nervous mare so leaving her alone. Don't want to upset her too much. Not as concerned with difficult birth as minis. Design's bag is even bigger. She was very swollen and elongated. Turning deep red. V'd and fluid in nipples turning more milk coloring. Thinking two babies by morning, but don't quote me.


----------



## Ryan Johnson

Fingers crossed for you and hope they arrive safely


----------



## lkblazin

Two babies in one night, wow your gonna need that rest. I guess we'll find out soon


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Well, it's morning and still have two very pregnant mares. Would have thought the half Arab would have foaled after yesterdays performance.


----------



## Lepeppylass

Oh mares... Lol one day closer


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Well, I have bad news. Design went into labor this evening. Baby presented correctly at first. Design was having a little trouble, so started helping (foal was big). Then noticed a back leg presenting by his head. Tried everything to push the foal back in. Design's contractions where making it difficult. Design was getting more stressed, so started pulling baby again. He finally came out, but was unresponsive . Heart beating but not breathing. Held him up by his back legs, stimulated, and did mouth to nose. But he never took a breath. After about 15 minutes, his heart stopped. Design is fine. She is a little sore but I think she knows her son is gone. After sniffing and biting him, she started eating. Design is Kari's daughters horse. We have decided not to breed her again. She has produced to large foals by two different small stallions. She is only 30". We will finish training her to cart. The colt was our jr stallions first foal. He was a pinto, not sure of color. Face looked black but had a brown mark on flank, one back leg and one side of rump. Mom was a black medicine hat with splash. Sire was a dunskin tobiano.

I want to thank Diane (Castle Rock) so much. I called her to ask what all we needed to do and how long. She was so nice and helped us out a lot. She was so encouraging and caring.

Today was already a difficult day and this added to it. One of my cats got a severe UTI and had to rush him to the vet. He had to stay and it is touch and go if he survives.


----------



## MountainWoman

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

It was sad, but at least the mare is okay. She's Kari's daughters horse. We had a friend that's mare and foal were lost to almost the same delivery. With that mare, both hind legs were forward. At least I was able to deliver the foal without losing the mare. It was easier on Kari's daughter knowing her mare was alive and would be okay. Still waiting on half Arab mare. Then last mini for 2015 due in about 6-8 weeks. Another mare bred to our jr stallion.


----------



## KLM

So sorry for the loss of the foal, but good job on your due diligence saving mama.

Hope your kitty gets better!


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Well, its late morning and Design is eating with herd. She occasionally calls out but otherwise is doing good. We will be breeding later this year due to moving back to MO. Kari's daughter will take the time to decide if she wants to breed her again. Also if this year or next. Foal wasn't as big as we thought. 7 1/2" cannons and very refined. Just the back leg being in the wrong position made the delivery difficult. Unsure of color but was very flashy. Looked to be a smoky black, bkack, or possibly a buckskin.


----------



## MyGoldenSunny

I'm so sorry for your loss : (

Glad momma is doing good.


----------



## lkblazin

Very sorry to read this. Glad she is doing fine now, and that you were there.

Hoping your kitty will feel better soon


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Talked to the vet this morning. My cat had to get a catheter put in this morning, but feeling better. They wanted to keep him for the weekend. I have to call Monday and see if he can go home. He may have to stay to be neutered if vet okays it. He was due in next month. Half Arab is slugging forward. Hoping for baby by April 1st.


----------



## lkblazin

Killing two birds with one stone, or in this case one kitty. Good idea. I hope she doesn't make you wait till April 1st


----------



## Kim P

Awe Magic Marker, I am so sorry to hear this. I am glad to hear that Design is doing okay though.


----------



## Lepeppylass

So sorry to hear of your loss, but it sounds like you were a great help for this mare in her time of need. I'll pray for your kitty! We almost lost my favorite cat to a dog attack a month ago and I know how tough it is to watch and not be able to help.


----------



## AnnaC

So sorry to hear about the loss of your foal but glad you were there to help Design at the crutial time - well done you, and it just goes to show how important it is to be right there for our girls at foaling time.

Sending healing thoughts for your little kitty.


----------



## Ryan Johnson

So sorry to read this Magic Marker. Ditto to what Anna has said. So Important that someone is there to assist during foaling and you are always there for your mares, so well done to you


----------



## paintponylvr

Glad you were there for Design and that she's doing OK now.

Yay for the good news on your kitty!


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Here's an update on our two colts and the two remaining mares to foal (one mini and the half Arab).

Zazzy is an in your face and business kind of boy. You can rub him all over and he loves it. He lrts you pick up his feet (doesn't like the rasp). He also has a new buddy. Echo's legs are straighter, just a little more. He is still a talker but is becoming a love bug. Him and Zazzy are becoming the best of friends. Kari's nickname for Zazzy is BamBam and Echo is Gumby.

River (half Arab) must not of took at the breedings we saw and recorded. She must have been covered (secretly) her next heat cycle. Otherwise she is well over a year gestation. She has been V'd for the last 24 hours. She is elongated and swollen in vulva area. Her bag is huge and tight. Has even increased in the last 24 hours. Should foal this week some time. Took pictures of her broadside and behind. Tried milk bar but she got nervous. Let her be.

Rain (the last mini-also bred to Wildfire) has two different breeding dates. I think she took on the first breeding because of her milk bar development. Her second breeding date would make her only 299 days. Second breeding makes her 321 days.

Pictures are on the next post. Doing this on my phone and I needed to add a step. I'll lose everything I wrote if I try to go to the second step to add pictures.

I have to call the vet later to check on my sick kitty. No call all weekend is good news. Should be able to pick him up today, hopefully after they were able to neuter him.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Here's the pictures. Did get a picture of River's milk bar, just not very good. But it gives you an idea how big it is.


----------



## lkblazin

Love the boys, too cute


----------



## chandab

So sorry you lost a foal, but glad the mare is ok.

Hope your kitty recovers quickly.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Called the vet today. My cat is urinating on his own with a little blood still so they kept him one more day. His kidney function had greatly improved. They also went ahead and neutered him. He was due for that next month. I'll be so happy when he gets home. A friend is picking him up after work, since our truck is broke down.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

We have another colt! Half Arab had her foal about 11 pm. Both Kari and I had just gone to bed. Heard some noises but two loud groans got me up. When I checked foal was out and had his head up. Got Kari and checked sex. Looks like its a buckskin, a little hard to tell in the dark. Backed off to let mom and baby bond. Will gets pictures in the morning.


----------



## Brody

Woohoo- congrats on a another baby. Can't wait to see pictures (hopefully after you are able to sleep in)!


----------



## lkblazin

Congratulations, buckskin would be awesome




looks like its a colt year


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Got a couple of pictures of the new colt. Mom was nervous, so didn't puch it. He looks bay, but there is no way. Mom a sorrel and sire a perlino. Only color choices are smoky black, buckskin, or palomino. He has a little star and no other white. And legs to die for. I thought his half sister was leggy, but she has nothing on him. Will get better pictures once mom relaxes and I can get closer.


----------



## Lepeppylass

I really hope it's a colt year for me! He is one handsome boy, and I'd say definitely a buckskin beauty!


----------



## KLM

Congratulations!

My friend had told me that when the mare gets "dimples" on her teats you have less than 24 hours to go. I noticed your mare had them in the pics posted yesterday, so I was excited to see if it was true and Bam! it was!!!

BTW, my guess is buckskin


----------



## Kim P

Love the pics of ZAzzy and Echo! Congratulations on the new baby!


----------



## MyGoldenSunny

Congrats!!! He is beautiful


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Here's better pictures of him. This is the first colt for my stallion. He has produced fillies so far. He has one outside mare to go and may be his last. Planning on gelding him and colt this fall. This is Rivers first baby and most likely last. She is staying in AZ on a vare lease with option to buy after foal is weaned. We are moving to MO.


----------



## KLM

Wow!

I know I said buckskin, but he sure looks bay. Like you said, that is an impossible outcome with a perlino stallion! I wonder how he will look next year?

With that said though... hello legs!


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Three years ago when my roommates daughters Mustang/QH had his first daughter, I thought she was leggy. She has nothing on this boy. His three year old half sisters dam was about 13.3-14.0 hands. There sire is 15 hands. River is 14.2 hands. Pandi (3 yr old) is about 13.3. She also lost her dam when she was a month old. Interesting what he will mature at.


----------



## Ryan Johnson

Congratulations He is Lovely





He's got better legs than some super models


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Now, if mom would let him nurse more. Everytime he gets his head under there she moves away. She's too nervous to step in and keep her from moving. She would either injure herself, us, or the colt. She let him nurse this morning, so I know he has had colostrum. Will keep an eye on them until morning. If she is still stopping him from nursing, we will try to step in.

On a much happier note, my cat is being picked up by a friend this evening. He still will be on antibiotics but he is much better.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Thank god, River finally stopped moving when colt tried to nurse. He was persistent. Did not want to try getting him caught and mom haltered. He drank a lot and now is in a milk induced coma.


----------



## Ryan Johnson

Lol that's great news


----------



## lkblazin

Good news


----------



## MountainWoman

A big congratulations. I know you wanted a colt so that is awesome.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Yeah, the only problem, is he is not a true buckskin. He is what everyone calls smoky brown. Brown is a color Kari has a hard time saying.


----------



## chandab

He might not be the typical golden buckskin everyone expects, but he is still buckskin. Brown is a form of Agouti. My little stallion is a silver smokey brownskin (silver buckskin with seal brown version of agouti).


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Finally got my hands on him and he definitely is all legs. I'm 5'5 1/2" tall and his back was midway up my torso. Mom either stepped on him or he tweeked his knee getting up. He's limping around but will trot and run when he feels like it. Keeping an eye on it. Mom sees a halter and lead rope and she becomes stupid. Races away and doesn't pay attention where baby is. Have to snag baby first and get him protected to catch mom.


----------



## lkblazin

Iv only heard it be called a smutty buckskin. But I saw a filly look just like him and turned out cream and gorgeous, with perfect black knees. He's a cutie


----------



## Lepeppylass

i'm really eager to see what colors he's hiding under that foal coat! Sounds like he will be full of surprises



Hopefully his knee gets better on its own!


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

He's has a barely noticable limp today. Standing more than laying down. We are going to try to catch mom so we can move them to another pen. More open. May not be today. We have reinforce the section that runs along our road. Tall enoufh for minis, not big horses.


----------



## lkblazin

Ugghg yes Diane I love dilutes as well



. Iv heard of sooty also. I call them smutty from what i heard growing up.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Well here's the colt (we named him Cisco) one week later. Still looks bay. He also looks like he has one hind sock (striped hoof), maybe both. Mom has two hind white socks.

Our last mare to foal is Rain. She is either 304 or 331 days along. Pictures will be on next post, stupid phone.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Never mind, I'll put pictures up Wednesday. I have StraightTalk and I have to get a card every month to renew. I have gone over my internet so download is very slow. Have tried five times to put pictures on without success.


----------



## lkblazin

I'll be looking forward to Wednesday then


----------



## Kim P

Oh I like him and his legs! He is a cutie!


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Finally got my high speed internet back to normal on my phone. Rain is either around 312 or 339 days today. She's fat and miserable. Making progress on milk bar. Still needs to elongate in thw vulva area.

Cisco (big colt) has inherited his grandsires jumping ability. Jumped a 4 1/2' fence in with his half sister. Mom followed but doesn't have the same jumping ability. Crashed and burned (minor scratches), fence looked worse. Mom and son then jumped fence into mini area. Same results. Got them back in pen. All between 4-5 am. Later Cisco jumped out again and we saw him jump back in. We made the fence higher and enlarged it. Now Cisco, River, and his half sister Pandi arw together. He seems happier.

Zazzy is Zazzy. Always in the way and still loves to run with the Pittbull x.

Little Gumby Bear has more leg issues than we originally noticed. Never saw him running around and he walked weird. Finally saw him run after his mom and he hops in the back. Both back legs move at the same time. He doesn't have much range of motion. At this time, we are planning on gelding him and having him be a companion for a mare we have that is almost blind. Will put pictures in the next text. No current pictures of Zazzy.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Here's pictures of Gumby Bear in Kari's lap, Cisco, and Rain's progress.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

In other news, we got to go out and see three of our 2013 babies and a stallion we sold a gentlemen. Sold him two stallions, but one died unexpectantly. The three babies had gotten so big. Two were going to outgrow their A papers and the third had comformation issues. They looked great, just over weight. Told him to lessen the food and increase the exercise. He takes the three two year olds for walks and takes them through obstacles. The stallion we trained to cart so he takes him out and drives him. Was going to geld the stallion and stud colt, but temps never got cold enough this winter. Here's Dice (silver black pinto), Desi (silver buckskin pinto), and Deva (unsure of color-got dun gene from sire and sabino from dam) two years after this forum helped us deliver them into the world.


----------



## paintponylvr

They are looking good! I always loved seeing how my ponies did when I sold them.

I've lost contact with some who've purchased my ponies and then out of the blue been contacted by an owner that purchased one and all my "paperwork" (I give out a health care packet which includes pics from birth, info on sire/dam & their pictures and our contact info) was still w/ the pony. It's very fun and satisfying to see what some folks have done with the ponies we bred/raised/trained/showed and then sold...


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

So, I'll get updated pictures of Rain tomorrow. Her bag has filled more from yesterday to today, just needs a little more filling.

I'm on my own for the next week or two. Kari got a call from her aunt saying her mom fell down. and was in the hospital. She was injured bad (a couple bumps and bruises) but they kept her overnight. During the night her BP dropped and she was having problems breathing. That was Thurs night. Early Sat morning Kari's aunt called to say her moms BP had dropped again and she was having problems. While Kari and her aunt were on the phone the doctors said she was not responding, so they pronounced her dead. Kari is still in shock and is going out to help her aunt with finalizing everything.

We did have eight babies born today. My LGD had her last litter. Five boys and three girls.


----------



## lkblazin

Oh my goodness! I'm so sorry to read this. You and your family/friends are in my thoughts. Very sorry

Congratulations on the puppies, quite the perfect mix of boys and girls. Very cute


----------



## Ryan Johnson

So sorry to read this , sending my best wishes , take care


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Okay, have to bring puppies in the house during the day. Too hot and too many flies. They were crying until I set them on a blanket in the living room. Haven't heard a peep out of them. I think they are happy. Cats are not so sure.

Rain is 318 days today. She is V'd a lot lately. Still needs more loosening and elongation in the vulva. Also a little more shopping.

Tomorrow is going to be a busy day. Have a friend coming over to help me take our remaining boy cats to (like Maple Hollow likes to say) have brain surgery (neuter).


----------



## MountainWoman

Oh my goodness, I'm so sorry. Sending prayers.


----------



## Kim P

Sorry to hear about Kari's mom.

The puppies are too cute. All white!

Rain is looking good!


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Rain is at 322 days and is slowly moving forward. She's been shopping more. A little more and fill the nipples. Still needs to be more elongated. When I took the side picture baby was more aligned up with her spine. Almost v'd. Didn't really like the picture, so went back out. Baby had moved again. She was as wide as a house and her tummy was rounded like a smiley face. I've started setting my alarm for every two hours to check on her.


----------



## Ryan Johnson

I see definite changes too , best of luck MMM . Don't think you'll be setting that alarm for too much longer .


----------



## misty'smom

So sorry to hear your news, prayers for your family





Your puppies are adorable!!


----------



## lkblazin

Ditto that Ryan


----------



## paintponylvr

pups are definitely cute! Sorry about Kari's family. Cyber hugs your direction and prayers for support.

She looks to be on her way, not too long now...


----------



## AnnaC

So sorry to read about Kari's Mom, my thoughts are with her and the family.

What a cute bundle of pups - more pics when you have the time please. Dont think Rain will keep you waiting much longer - time to be doing the continual watch I think!


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Thankfully she didn't go lastnight. Had two surprise storms roll through. First one brought rain and wind. Second one brought rain, wind, hail, thunder, and lightening. Had to go and bring puppies in the house after the second storm. Wet and not happy.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Here's puppy pictures, since they are a week old today and right next to me sleeping!


----------



## lkblazin

Too cute



and good she decided to wait a bit longer.


----------



## Stevieandtracie

Hi there

I am VERY new to the mini horse world!! We purchased Star a couple months ago--previous owner said she may have been bred and if so she thought she would goal sometime in April. We didn't notice much until about 3 weeks ago and that was teat development. Attached are pics from today. What is everyone's opinion on a delivery date? Thanks sooooooo much!!

Sorry! Here is the pic


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Diane, please show them how to start their own thread. There going to confuse everyone.


----------



## Stevieandtracie

Sorry!! I am new and learning! I think I figured it out


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

We have a filly!!!! Looks sorrel but when I checked color calculator, that color wasn't.on there. Unless it was lower and my phone is being stupid. I checked her before I went to bed at 9 pm. Had my alarm set for every two hours. With little sleep the night before, I never heard the alarm. Woke more fully up at 2 am because Wildfire (father) was going nuts. Sat up and at first just saw Rain in her stall standing with another mare standing in front of stall. Other mare moved, as well as Rain. Finally relieved the white thing behind her was a sac. Jumped out of the truck and went over. Both legs and head where out. Went in and helped pull baby out. She stayed standing until the very end.

Sire is a pinto and dam may have minimal splash. Foal is solid with maybe four white socks. She also has two dime size white spots. One on her withers and other one in the main. Will get pictures later in the morning. Put blanket on baby and letting them bond.


----------



## paintponylvr

We were right - not long to wait!

Sure miss being able to change the title of a post. Loved that feature - once I figured it out. Wanted to see what color your stallion is...

The pups are too cute - can't wait to see pics of them as they mature. Have one "dumb" question? How, as a breeder, for the "others" out there - do you mark/identify the individual pups that are all "the same color"? I'm pretty sure you can tell them apart? I know that with the chickens - they are banded or toe punched and small BY breeder/owners usually don't have too many exactly the same (well, except for me, duh - and w/o bands I can't tell my girls apart!)...

For our family, and for others and for identification during storms (hurricanes & tornadoes most likely) - I am loving having the collars w/ large orange (actually ear tags for cattle) tags on our ponies. You can see the tags from a distance and a good camera can pick up the names on them from a distance as well... Have to get our phone #s on the back of them now. Have a couple tags that need to be replaced - they do come off. Just bought another bag of them and will be hanging one at each bucket that I feed at - so anyone can see where who goes to eat in each pasture. Only have one paddock now that eats loose.

Congratulations on your birth and looking forward to seeing pics when they have bonded and you have "napped"...


----------



## lkblazin

Congratulations can't wait to see pics


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

When I van figure out how to tell the puppies apart, I'll let you know. Her last litter had puppies with mask but where faint. As puppies got older, it got near impossible to tell apart. I think this litter have mask also, just don't know how dark.

He have three stallions. Casper (cremello) is the sire to our first colt. Rohan (silver smoky black) is the sire to the second colt. Wildfire is our junipr stallion and the sire to the last two foals. Colt didn't make it. Wildfire is a dunskin pinto.

This filly is a sorrel with four white socks and two small spots on wither. She is weak in the back and having trouble finding the milk. I've got her to nurse while laying down, so got some colostrum in her. Waiting for roommate to tell me where the baby bottles are. Rains bag is huge and tight with little nipples. May milk her, so I can lessen her bag and give baby more colostrum.

First picture is the sire. The baby pictures are not the best because she kept walking up to me. Will get better pictures once she is turned out. She has 7" cannons and her name is undecided. MMM Wildfire?.


----------



## Kim P

Congratulations! Precious as can be!


----------



## Ryan Johnson

Congratulations she is lovely MMM.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Don't have a 50 cc syringe, but mom stood while I milked four ounces in a baby bottle. Baby ate three ounces. Will do it again in two hours, unless she figures it out. You can at least see Rains teats now


----------



## paintponylvr

O, she's a cutie! Glad that you got milk/colostrum into her. Waiting to see how she does! Prayers and Cyber Hugs to you.

As to color -

I'm not sure how the "dun" in "dunskin" works. BUT buckskin is either homozygous or heterozygous black, bay gene (could be 2),


----------



## paintponylvr

Hmmm, computer doing some weird things... Here's the rest of what I was writing.

**********

As to color -

I'm not sure how the "dun" in "dunskin" works. BUT buckskin is either homozygous or heterozygous black, bay gene (could be 2) and one cream gene and a tobiano pinto. That would look like EE or Ee, Aa or AA, nCR & either Tt or TT. Do you know if he is homozygous for Dun? Or single? Dd or DD.

The dam is black. She could be homozygous black or heterozygous black. EE or Ee.

Since your filly is chestnut (sorrel) or RED. The two spots - minimal tobiano (I think - unless there is appaloosa breeding,too. Then Dianne would know better than me, I don't know the genetics behind Appaloosas). So your filly is genetically - ee, Tt.

Just read up on Dun coloration and how it works - she could be a red dun - Dd. Not sure when dun characteristics show up - are they born with them? The dorsal stripe, horizontal striping on the legs, striping on shoulder blades...

Animal Genetics - Dun

Too funny on the puppies - wasn't expecting that for an answer, LOL.

Take care of yourself now, too!


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

She has no dorsal stripe so know she is not red dun. Rains sire is black and her dam was a sorrel. Wildfires sire was a perlino and his dam was a red dun. One of them definitey carried a red gene.


----------



## paintponylvr

I tried to go in and change part of what I wrote earlier - couldn't.

Soooo, your filly is "red" (or "ee") . To be red, she got an "e" from each parent which makes them both heterozygous for black. Ee. Then you stated what the parents of each are and that is confirmed - Rain got a small "e" from her dam (red =ee) and since Rain is black, she got an "E" from her sire. Wildfire - Perlino sire ?? BUT a red dun dam. so he got an "e" from his dam (red dun = ee, Dd or DD). Which means that he also got an "E" from his sire - buckskin & perlino only show on a black based horse (so his sire is either EE or Ee). Since Wildfire is also a Dunskin - he is black based - Ee.

A red dun is a chestnut (red) first - so ee w/ the dun - Dd or DD. So the dorsal would be there at birth? Dratts...

When I "plugged in" the colors of your two parents - I put in unknown for the red/black factor since didn't know originally (w/o putting in what the foal was) - I did get "red" and "red dun" as possibilities. I had to scroll down to see them. WOW - you had a whole lot of colors that baby could have been!! When I changed the colors to known heterozygous black - the colors that your filly could be changed - with a much higher percentage of red and red dun.

You could breed this pair together several times and get a different colored foal each time!

Did this make more sense?


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Yes, I did the color calculator also. My phone wouldn't let me see the whole list.

Wildfirrs sire is Ten Ls Spirits Afterglow. He is a perlino, homozygous black. Rains sire is ROKO Miniatures famous Nort.


----------



## paintponylvr




----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Baby finally has found milk bar! Yea!!!


----------



## lkblazin

Awesome!!! Wonderful baby. Good the "milk bar" has finally been found lol


----------



## Cam92646

Buetiful baby


----------



## paintponylvr

Always a good thing when they find the milk bar.

And such a relief for you!!


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Yes. Only concern now is she walks on her toes. Its almost like she can't bend her back legs. I think in her stifle area. Her and mom are in a small paddock. She has room tp move around. Hope that resolves the problem. Will be turning them out with the main herd this weekend, if she looks strong enough.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Robin from ROKO ( Rain is by her senior herd stallion,Nort) is concerned she has contracted tendons. Kari is almost home and is checking at the feed store if they have a selinum (sp) supplement. She said low selinium can cause contraction in foals. From a map Diane (Castle Rock) has shown on this forum before, I live in a area that has low selinum.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

They actually sell selinum supplements here in AZ. Kari bought a container and we started giving it to Rain last night.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

She has already improved greatly. She is not walking on tippy toes. We turned mom and baby out in main area, so more exercise. Especially with the two hoodlum colts so interested in her. We have bad luck with vets around here. The only way to get her to a vet is take her in. With no horse trailer we would have to separate her from Rain. The nearest vet is at least 45 minutes from here and that's if he is even in his office. We will keep giving mom the supplement and leave them in the main area.


----------



## chandab

Perhaps the Revujinaide (sp?) supplement from Progressive Nutrition would work for your foal. If I remember correctly it's a mineral supplement to boost what might be lacking in the diet, and is supposed to support proper leg growth. I'll see about a link for you.


----------



## chandab

http://www.prognutrition.com/pn/products/foal-supplements/rejuvenaide-plus-liquid/index.jspthe liquid

And, the paste: http://www.prognutrition.com/pn/products/foal-supplements/rejuvenaide-paste-foal-supplement/index.jsp

I think you can order these products off their website and they might be available at other on-line vendors. At one time, Progressive offered a free sample of the liquid (like 5oz), so perhaps worth an e-mail to inquire (5oz would go a long way for a mini foal). [it's 5cc per 100# of the liquid, so a mini would only get like 1/2-1cc probably, but I'd check with Progressive, if you are going to give it a try).


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Okay, sorry for not updating on new filly. Phone acting up. Fillies legs are all straightened up and she is walking like a normal foal. She is a little pistol. Her registered name is MMM Wildfire Lady in Red. Her barn name is Reba. I'll get pictures of the babies and puppies next week when my phone is working right. Puppies have their eyes open and can hear. They are walking all over and trying to eat. Still no teeth, so have to wait on that.


----------



## paintponylvr




----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Phone is finally happy. Here's updated pictures of all babies: horses and dogs. Have new Netherland Dwarf rabbit babies, but no pictures yet.

Zazzy (DOB March 4) a little hotrod and loves the girls. Definitely going to show him.

Gumby Bear (DOB March 18) never going to have good conformation, so will be gelded. His barn name was supposed to be Echo, but Gumby won out. Added Bear later. He is a pistol. Always getting into your business. Loves to harrass Reba.

Cisco (DOB March 30)He is getting a lighter coat. He is still all legs. Loves to run around with his half sister when its cool. Is a handful. Will let you pet him, but not liking being caught. Got a halter on for first time last weekend. A little rodeo.

Reba (DOB April 27) Legs all straightened up. She loves to run around a full throttle in the evening, giving her mom a workout. Does have a diva attitude. She also will be hitting the show ring next year.

Puppies (DOB April 19) They can see, hear, and walk. They love to play with each other. Started on puppy food moistened with goats milk. Love it! They are always barking and growling at strange noises. Its so cute. Pictures on next post, missed a step on phone.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Here's the baby gang!!!!!?


----------



## SummerTime

Aww I'm eat up with cuteness!!


----------



## lkblazin

Yay pictures. Those blue eyes will conquer all lol. He is too cute


----------



## Ryan Johnson

All gorgeous Babies MMM


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Here's some pictures of the three mini babies and puppies. First time they got to interact. Zazzy was very calm and gentle. Puppies went under him, licked him, tried bitung him and he just stood there. We very gently stepped over puppies. Never tried to kick or bite. Gumby Bear and Reba weren't as careful. Reba stepped on them and Gumby tried to eat them. Had to also watch Reba's dam, she is still very protective of her filly. The two colts still love to play with my Pittbull X, Breeze. As you can see with some of the pictures, Breeze deals with a lot and has never snapped at them. If it hurts, she whines and gets up. If she is done, she moves away. This is saying a lot, I trust her with the mini babies more than my Great Pyrenees.


----------



## paintponylvr

Awwwww... thanx for sharing the pics with us!!


----------



## Kim P

Wonderful pictures!


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

It's been awhile and thought you guys could use a update and current pictures. We will be finally moving to MO in a couple months.

Zazzy is five months old and is a hoot. He loves people and still loves the dogs. He doesn't like our Nigerian buck and chases him all over the place. Its funny because he leaves the does alone. We were avle to get the clipper blades to work long enough to clip him only. He definitely got sabino from his mom, along with splash.

Gumby Bear is almost five months old. His legs are better. He has a short neck and is monkey jawed. He will be gelded and become a companion for our blind mare. His jaw has not slowed down his food intake. He is a stout little boy. Loves to be hugged on.

Reba is a little princess, who can be a little stinker. She is almost three and a half months old. She is still very red and refined.

Cisco is now buckskin and tall. We were forced to wean him at almost three months. Mom was losing weight and we couldn't get her to stop. Cisco also was jumping four and a half foot fences. Mom sucks at jumping and would have a nervous breakdown. Cisco is doing great and has become friendlier without moms interference. He is four months old. He, as well as his dam, will be for sale.

We have five puppies left. Two are going to Vermont, to a friend. Two are staying with use and moving to MO with us. The last one is for sale but we will keep him if he doesn't sell. They are three and a half months old and all boys. Have to pen them up because they kept getting off the property and wandering around the neighborhood. Can go through the cattle panel squares.

The monsoon weather has caused problems. Some of the minis have coliced. Zazzy did twice, Gumby Bear once, and Reba just a couple days ago. Couple of the adults have coliced also. Gpt them through it. Happens everytime during monsoon. The temp stay in the 100's but there is a high humidity. Horses don't drink enough water. Will be glad when we get moved to green pastures.

One of the pics is Reba in the house on Kari's bed. It was raining and windy when she coliced. She was shivering bad. Brought her in the house to give her medicine and keep a eye on her. She found out how to jump on Kari's bed.


----------



## Ryan Johnson

They are growing up way too quickly





Good luck with the move


----------



## paintponylvr

Prayers for a safe and smooth move - I know how hard it can be!

we are still building fencing, storage and doing stuff in the house along w/ caring for the animals and working! We closed on our place on 19 December, didn't get to move in for a couple of days (power, etc) then dealt with Holidays and family and being ill all while trying to move in...


----------

